# I saw this huge ass green frog but forget the name



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

I saw this huge ass green frog but I forget the name, it was like pretty wide too, just it wasn't really as tall as bull frogs, could it be a pacman (I know you can't 100% tell without any pics.)? and what can you tell me about their care and everything?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

african bullfrog "pixie frog"? budgets frog? duno


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

naw after I posted here, it ended up being a pacman lol anyone know how much they go for? and general rules when it comes to taking care of one?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

10 gallon tank undertank heater. moss/damp bark or sterilized dirt substrate small shallow water bowl (dechlorinated water)

feed crickets feeder fish wax worms etc

when older can eat mice...

$ depends on size. 50 cent -piece -sized specimens usually $15+


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

pac mans are easy to care for


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

kick ass, the place ended up only having them for display so that sucks







is there anywhere I can buy them online?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> kick ass, the place ended up only having them for display so that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=14


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Maybe it was Kermit


----------

